

Why We Hire .NET Programmers (and all other kinds of programmers) - danek
http://codedoc.zocdoc.com/why-we-hire-net-programmers-and-all-other-kinds-of-programmers/294

======
cskau
My problem with .NET is not as much that it is "high-level" as it is
completely closed and Microsoft driven. The framework has some serious short
comings, but unfortunately the only solution is to pray that Microsoft will
eventually decide that it is worth changing, and until then you have to do
with ugly hacks.

Just last night I had to basically reimplement the entire email class
MailMessage simply because Microsoft didn't bother making it Serializable from
the beginning. That's 500 lines of code that I could've used on making our
product better instead.

More specifically on this post, point #3 just seems childish to me; "If we
can't use X then you can't use Y either !!" Guess what, I hate Java too. I do
however imagine Java, and especially Rails being more open in it's
development. I honestly don't know much about either stack, but again I
imagine you'd at least be able to hack all the low-level parts of Rails if you
wanted - and that is a _huge_ difference.

Finally, for a startup that does "language-agnostic" interviews, why not
choose a more platform-agnostic environment to begin with?

